# Wie habt ihr Programmieren gelernt?



## Mane123 (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lerne seit ca. 2,5 Monaten Java (wöchentlich ca. 6 - 8 Stunden)

Ich lerne zwar schon einiges, aber ich denke mir, bis ich ein "sinnvolleres" Programm zum Laufen bekomme, dauert das ja noch Jahre?
Mir ist zwar klar, dass beim erlernen einer Programmiersprache viel Zeit vergeht, aber mich würde interessieren, ob man überhaupt eine Chance hat, ordentlich Programmieren zu lernen, wenn man es nur mit einem wöchentlichen Aufwand von 6 bis 8 Stunden betreibt?

Ich hab z.B. bis jetzt folgendes gelernt,

- operatoren
- if...else
- switch ... case
- Kopf- und Fußschleifen
- System.out.*
- grafische Eingabedialoge erstellen
- Variablen
- Konstanten

und noch einige andere solcher "Basics".

Wie habt ihr denn das Programmieren gelernt? (Studium, Ausbildung...?)

Ich habe noch keine Programmiererfahrung, möche nun aber das Programmieren erlernen, und würde mich über einige Informationen von euch freuen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## r0bbe (3. Mai 2009)

Bin noch dabei 

Neben Scriptsprachen wie HTML, PHP und sowas, die mich halt einfach privat interessiert haben, habe ich mich dann irgendwann in Visual Basic versucht...
Da kamen sogar ganz nette Sachen bei raus, dafür dass ich keine Ahnung hatte / habe 

Momentan studiere ich und endlich werden mir ein paar Zusammenhänge klar, auch wenn ich weiß dass ich noch einen sehr weiten Weg vor mir habe, es macht Spaß 

keep on


----------



## Marco13 (3. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht bist du ja hier im Forum schon über die Signatur gestolpert: "Programmieren lernt man nur durch Programmieren".

Am Anfang ist's vielleicht ein bißchen "zäh", wenn man erstmal die ganzen Basics lernt. Ach nee. Vergiß es. Es ist IMMER zäh, weil man IMMER lernt  Aber wenn man erstmal den "Grundwortschatz" beisammen hat, kann's richtig losgehen. Ein paar Schlüsselwörter und Zeichen reichen aus, um theoretisch jedes Programm schreiben zu können, das man überhaupt schreiben kann. 

Oder ein bißchen ... emotionaler formuliert: Programmieren lernt man durch "Mal sehen, ob ich das hinkriege :reflect: " - und das abschließende "Yeesssss!!! :toll: :smoke: "


----------



## Spacerat (3. Mai 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt: Ich hab' ungefähr so angefangen wie Developer_X. Allerdings ohne dabei in irgendwelchen Foren nach Lösungen suchen zu können. Das Internet gab's damals noch nicht. Etwa in dieser Reihenfolge:
ZX81:
- Abtippen von Basic-Listings

C64:
- Abtippen von Basic-Listings.
- Experimente mit abgetippten Programmen.
- Erstellen eigener Programme.
- Erlernen von 6502-Assembler.

Amiga:
- Erlernen von 68k-Assembler.
- Gehversuche mit C/C++. Es blieb bei den Versuchen.

PC:
- Versuch, Assembler für CISC-Prozessoren allgemein zu erlernen, erwies sich als fruchtloses Unterfangen.
- Mit C/C++ ist man schon mal auf die Bretter gegangen. Java (gefunden über Guido Krüger - www.javabuch.de - Das Handbuch der Java-Programmierung) erwies sich als hervorragende Alternative, zumal in G. Krügers Buch die Grundlagen der OOP so gut erklärt werden, wie ich es nirgend wo anders gefunden hab'.
- Durch Erschliessung der OOP-Grundlagen, erneute Gehversuche mit C/C++ (z.Zt. auf JNI beschränkt)

Wie man sieht, der Wahrheitsgehalt einer Signatur war selten höher, als in der oben Angesprochenen.


----------



## bronks (24. Feb 2010)

Zum Thema:
Programmieren gelernt in der 8. Klasse der Hauptschule mit GwBasic. Das war eine würdige Initialzündung.

Programmieren, war früher m.E. schöner. Es war alles überschaubar, einleuchtend und einfach. Verschiedene Betriebssysteme und Versionen davon startete man incl. monströser Entwicklungsumgebungen unkompliziert von einer Diskette ohne das Risiko etwas zu zerschießen. Probleme löste man alleine und mit nur ein bissl nachkenden ist man immer zum Ziel gekommen. Heute frägt man teilweise nichteinmal mehr nach Lösungen, sondern nur noch nach Suchbegriffen für Google.



Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Amiga:
> - Erlernen von 68k-Assembler.


Das war geil. Man war Herrscher über jede Kleinigkeit.



Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> ...PC:
> - Versuch, Assembler für CISC-Prozessoren allgemein zu erlernen, erwies sich als fruchtloses Unterfangen.


Mir ist immer noch nicht klar, wie sich so eine vermurxte Architektur durchsetzen konnte. Es war ja nicht einmal der Preis!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (24. Feb 2010)

angefangen mit HTML (wenn mans programmieren nennen kann^^). Danach kam der wunsch auf: dynamik. Also versuchte ich mich an JavaScript, was ich schnell aufgab, weil es einfach nie überall lief. Danach kam PHP. Danach wieder kurz javascript. 

Ich weis nicht mehr wie, aber iwie wollte ich Java lernen (glaube wegen meinem Handy). Also hab ich mir Java ist auch eine Insel gekauft und kurz darauf gemerkt: im internet ist es legal kostenlos zu lesen *kopf gegen wand hau*. Das Buch war zum lernen eine KATASTROPHE! Ich wurde überschwemmt mit Einzelheiten, von denen ich nie sicher war: brauch ich die UNBEDINGT?! Danach machte ich ein Praktikum und mir wurden Studente-unterlagen gegeben und gesagt: 2 Wochen zeit: lerns!. Nach einer Woche war ich fertig  und hab das erste Programm mit GUI geschrieben. Seitdem hatte ich meinen "Grundwortschatz" auf dem ich aufbauen konnte und weiter aufbaue . 

In der Schule mache ich nebenbei noch ein bisschen C++, was aber ein witz ist, weil ichs daheim mal angefangen hatte aber aus zeitgründen mir nie wirklich etwas aufbauen konnte....aber das was ich bis dato gelernt hatte, reichte mir, dass meine lehrer mir bis heute noch nichts wirklich neues in C++ beibringen konnten...

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Ruzmanz (24. Feb 2010)

Ich habe zuerst immer wieder in PHP, JavaScript reingeschaut und versucht mir das alles selbst beizubringen. Bei PHP hat das bis zu einem gewissen Grad geklappt, sodass ich einige simple Logins etc. schreiben konnte. Bei JavaScript habe ich total versagt, da konnte ich nur Kleinigkeiten anpassen, aber nichts eigenes schreiben ...

Dann ging es mit Java unter BlueJ weiter. Das kann ich auch jeden weiterempfehlen, der keine Ahnung von OO hat. Zuerst habe ich einfache Programme geschrieben, mit if else switch und dann ein paar Strings verändert, damit das ASCII Bilder ergibt oder sonstiges passiert -> Dadurch habe ich zumindest eine wesentliche Sache gelernt. Es gibt eine API und diese darf ich auch benutzten  Und der rest ist jetzt nur noch Aufgaben finden und programmieren. Der Hintergedanke bei diesen Aufgaben muss sein 1. Wie optimiere ich den Code 2. Wie passe ich den Code an, sodass es leicht wartbar ist 3. Gibt es den für soetwas schon eine "Lösung" und wie wurde es im Vergleich zu mir gelöst. Ich denke der dritte Punkt ist am Anfang am wichtigsten, da man dort eine gewisses Denkmuster erarbeitet. Wenn ich das mache fällt mir in den meisten Fällen auf, dass andere das gleiche Problem genau nach diesem Muster gelöst haben.

Ich denke mal, jeder kommt nach einer gewissen Zeit auf den Punkt, wo er Aufgaben selbständig erledigen kann, indem er die API benutzt oder sich in Dokumentationen einarbeitet, die er zu diesem Themengebiet kennt. Selbst wenn man Google zum lösen einer Aufgabe benutzt, sollte man mindestens 1-2 Tage gedanken über ein Problem machen und eine schlechte Lösung entwerfen, damit man einen Vergleich zur gefundenen Lösung hat. Zum Beispiel Schiffeversenken mit 96 Variablen für Buttons.

Es ist übrigens nie falsch, wenn man sich UML anschaut, falls man mehrere Klassen in einem Programm haben möchte.


----------



## The_S (25. Feb 2010)

Ausbildung, Berufstätigkeit, persönliches Interesse, ständiger Lernprozess 

Eine kleine Zusammenfassung, wie man sich selbst Java beibringen kann, hab ich hier zusammen geschrieben: Java Blog Buch : 00.07.01 Wie lerne ich Programmieren (Java)? . Evtl. ist es ja interessant.


----------



## guenni81 (25. Feb 2010)

Wie habt ihr denn das Programmieren gelernt? (Studium, Ausbildung...?)

Zum Programmieren bin ich damals in der 6/7 Klasse gekommen. Unser Lehrer war bei uns an der Schule der Informatik Zuständige. Damals hatten wir irgendein Unterrichtsfach mit dem wir uns mit PC's beschäftigt hatten. Der Lehrer hat uns dann auch mal ein wenig Programmieren lassen in Turbo Pascal 6 oder 7. Damals hatte der Lehrer auch recht schnell festgestellt das mir das Programmieren liegt und mich dementsprechend gefördert. Zu dem Zeitpunkt fand ich das nur nervig da dies dann noch zusätzliche Hausaufgaben waren, aber heute bin ich froh darüber. ;o)
Ja, und seit dem bin ich in der Welt der Programmiersprachen ein bisschen rumgekommen. 
Bis jetzt hab ich mal mit den folgenden Programmiersprachen Programmiert:
- Turbo Pascal 6 und 7
- Windows Batchprogrammierung, VBS
- HTML, PHP, Javascript 
- Visual Basic
- Visual Basic for Applications
- Delphi 5
- C#
- C/C++ (ANSI)
- Borland Builder C++
- Java
- Oracle PLSQL
- Linux Shellprogrammierung
- Python
- MFC
- wxWidgets
- Qt > 4.5

Mitlehrweile bin ich jetzt bei dem Qt Framework hängen geblieben da C++ irgendwie eine Anziehungskraft für mich hat. Beruflich muß ich natürlich mit PHP arbeiten, aber auch hier finde ich Frameworks wie Symfony sehr hilfreich. 

Wie schon gesagt wurde, Programmieren lernt man durch Programmieren. Mir fällt es heute sehr leicht mich in irgendeine neue Programmiersprache einzuarbeiten. Das besten nach den Basics ist sich irgendwelche Projekte einfallen zu lassen und diese dann umzusetzen. Die Programme am Anfang sind meist ein wenig Chaotisch und unübersichtlich, aber auch dieses ändert sich mit der Zeit da man so langsam den dreh für den Aufbau der Programmstruktur raus bekommt.


----------



## Landei (25. Feb 2010)

Ich habe einen C64 geschenkt bekommen. Vorher hatte ich schon ein BASIC-Buch, und tatsächlich mein erstes Programm geschrieben, bevor ich den Rechner hatte (und als ich ihn hatte, waren kaum Fehler drin). An der Schule hatten wir KC87, die waren ein Krampf (KC85 war viel besser). Ab der 11. Klasse konnten wir ins Rechenzentrum (die alte Stasi in Halle, jetzt ist das Finanzamt drin - wie passend), da habe ich vorwiegend Turbo-Pascal gemacht, richtig coole Sachen (ich erinnere mich vage an drehende platonische Körper). An der Uni haben wir mit Pascal angefangen, der Mensch war eine totale Niete (didaktisch und vom Wissen her). Dann hatten wir Prolog und C, und ich habe angefangen, mich mit Java zu beschäftigen. Habe mich noch freiwillig in eine C++-Vorlesung geklemmt. Java habe ich das erste Mal für ein kleines Demo in "Verteilte Systeme" benutzt, mit den Threads liess sich sehr schön der konkurrente Zugriff auf eine gemeinsame Resource simulieren. Die Diplomarbeit hatte auch ein Java-Programm im Schlepptau.


----------



## Atze (25. Feb 2010)

technisch interessiert war und gezockt habe ich schon früh, aber mit dem programmieren kam ich so wirklich das erste mal in der oberstufe in kontakt. seitdem bin ich infiziert  dann halt privat gelernt, ausbildung, beruf, weiterbildung. man lernt ja ständig weiter.


----------

